# Gibbus



## just_relaxed (Apr 7, 2007)

just swimming around


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice pictures.
The tank looks very nice.. how many gallons is he in ?


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

Great looking Gibbus, I've never seen one that big.


----------



## just_relaxed (Apr 7, 2007)

Moondemon said:


> Nice pictures.
> The tank looks very nice.. how many gallons is he in ?


This tank is a 50 gallon. In a couple of weeks he's going to move to my new 280 gallon


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

He's a beauty, and he's going to LOVE that 280 gallon tank.


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

great fish and setup


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

280 gallons??? Thats a wasted tank dude, i think, i mean, how big do gibbus get?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very NICE
I am quite sure I had one a couple years ago and it was IDd as a rhom.
It was 8-9" and very nice.


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

Yeah thats a freaking beautiful fish, i love the look he looks like a dinosaur fish or something. lol you guys know what i mean









looks mean as hell!


----------



## just_relaxed (Apr 7, 2007)

thx all









Yeah a 280 gallon for just 1 gibbus, I love it. It will be a planted tank with some other fish. Lots of hiding spots. Dont know how big Gibbus gets but does anybody really? I personally think they can grow much larger. Probably every big Gibbus that was caught was thought to be ( or sold as) a Rhombeus. The future will tell i guess


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

very nice fish...but it looks like a rhom IMO


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Trigga said:


> very nice fish...but it looks like a rhom IMO


I agree looks like a rhom to me to but awsome looking fish


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

CorGrav420 said:


> 280 gallons??? Thats a wasted tank dude, i think, i mean, how big do gibbus get?


As big as rhoms!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

a-ronn said:


> very nice fish...but it looks like a rhom IMO


I agree looks like a rhom to me to but awsome looking fish
[/quote]
If you look closely at the head and mouth you'll notice a difference compared to rhoms. The head on a gibbus to me looks larger than a rhombeus. There are a few other differences but to me that is the most visable feature.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks like a Rhom to me as well, thought so before I saw any replies.
Nice fish either way!


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

i agree, wonderfull fish which seems mean as hell!!! they says is one of the most aggressive ones togheter with elongatus and manny, do you agree? how is his behaviour?
Tommy


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice looking gibbus


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

amazing gibbus


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow, that is a big boy! Mine will be that big soon I hope. Mine is probably about 7" on the dot.


----------

